# Book Recommendations for Child Rearing?



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 23, 2007)

I've got a few ideas but can I get some books that are solidly Reformed and address the subjects of childrearing, discipline, worship, etc? I have friend that's asking. All the books I read in the past I wouldn't want to recommend due to the imbalanced presentation.

Unfortunately, some of the popular titles are too focused on method. In addition to books that give practical suggestions on methods of discipline it would be nice to point them to a resource that focused them on the importance of family worship and catechism.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Aug 23, 2007)

Are there such things as Reformed children's bibles? That is if you don't trust the Bernstein Bears, I know they're a bunch of hibernating Jews that live in a tree but they made for good readin' and practicality as a pup.

On a serious note I think since the Holy Spirit gives ears to listen that scripture and regular catechism reading should do just fine with you fatherly stewardship at the helm.


----------



## christiana (Aug 23, 2007)

Seems all books at this site are very good and reformed:

http://www.graceandtruthbooks.com/christian_parenting/default.asp


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 23, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Are there such things as Reformed children's bibles? That is if you don't trust the Bernstein Bears, I know they're a bunch of hibernating Jews that live in a tree but they made for good readin' and practicality as a pup.
> 
> On a serious note I think since the Holy Spirit gives ears to listen that scripture and regular catechism reading should do just fine with you fatherly stewardship at the helm.



Travis,

It's not for me. I'm trying to recommend a book to a friend who has no children and is a novice in the Lord.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 23, 2007)

An inexpensive but solid, Reformed and practical book on how to raise children in the nuture and admonition of the Lord is [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Duties-Parents-Classics-Reformed-Spirituality/dp/0801026253]_The Duties of Parents_[/ame] by [ame=http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php?t=13717]Jacobus Koelman[/ame]. 

Other possibilities may be found this thread.


----------



## AV1611 (Aug 23, 2007)

Not books but some articles which may be of help:

The Building of a Home
The Rod and Reproof: The Loving Discipline of Covenant Children 
As a Father Pitieth His Children


----------



## Barnpreacher (Aug 23, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I've got a few ideas but can I get some books that are solidly Reformed and address the subjects of childrearing, discipline, worship, etc? I have friend that's asking. All the books I read in the past I wouldn't want to recommend due to the imbalanced presentation.
> 
> Unfortunately, some of the popular titles are too focused on method. In addition to books that give practical suggestions on methods of discipline it would be nice to point them to a resource that focused them on the importance of family worship and catechism.



Rich,

The Bible.


----------



## AV1611 (Aug 23, 2007)

Barnpreacher said:


> The Bible.



The old ones are the best


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 23, 2007)

Haven't read it yet, but have heard nothing but good about it. Maybe latter I'll be able to give a review: http://www.familymatters.net/GraceBasedBook.asp


----------



## bookslover (Aug 23, 2007)

Child-rearing books?

Usually, the larger or thicker the book, the more of an impression it makes on the child's rear, when needed.


----------



## raderag (Aug 23, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> I've got a few ideas but can I get some books that are solidly Reformed and address the subjects of childrearing, discipline, worship, etc? I have friend that's asking. All the books I read in the past I wouldn't want to recommend due to the imbalanced presentation.
> 
> Unfortunately, some of the popular titles are too focused on method. In addition to books that give practical suggestions on methods of discipline it would be nice to point them to a resource that focused them on the importance of family worship and catechism.



Here are some good ones:
Training Hearts Teaching Minds: Family Devotions Based on the Shorter Catechism


Big Truths for Little Kids: Teaching Your Children to Live for God by Susan Hunt, Richie Hunt, and Nancy Munger (based on childrens catechism)

My ABC Bible Verses: Hiding God's Word in Little Hearts by Susan Hunt and Yvette Banek


----------



## kvanlaan (Aug 23, 2007)

These are audio resources (and I haven't listened to them specifically, but other articles by the same folks have been quite sound) but the "Audio" section of www.familyreformation.com sounds really good to us.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 23, 2007)

Barnpreacher said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > I've got a few ideas but can I get some books that are solidly Reformed and address the subjects of childrearing, discipline, worship, etc? I have friend that's asking. All the books I read in the past I wouldn't want to recommend due to the imbalanced presentation.
> ...





Touche.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Aug 24, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Barnpreacher said:
> 
> 
> > SemperFideles said:
> ...



Rich,

Thanks for taking my response in the exact spirit that I meant it in. I just couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Aug 24, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Child-rearing books?
> 
> Usually, the larger or thicker the book, the more of an impression it makes on the child's rear, when needed.


----------



## PastorFaulk (Aug 24, 2007)

What the Bible Says About Parenting-- MacArthur. 

I love this book because of its premise- The parent does not mess up the kid... the come messed up and its the parents job to fix them. It’s completely opposite to modern thought about kids. Kids are born fallen, not perfect.


----------



## KMK (Aug 24, 2007)

Some possibilities:

"Proverbs For Parenting"
"When You Rise Up, A Covenantal Approach To Homeschooling" (Sproul Jr.)


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 24, 2007)

KMK said:


> Some possibilities:
> 
> "Proverbs For Parenting"
> "When You Rise Up, A Covenantal Approach To Homeschooling" (Sproul Jr.)



I thought "When You Rise Up" was a very good book from the standpoint of theology of child-rearing. I reacted negatively to his proposal that if you didn't homeschool your children, your were sinning grievously (is there any other way?) against God.


----------



## KMK (Aug 24, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > Some possibilities:
> ...



I agree. Jr. seems to see things in 'black and white'. But when was the last time you agreed with everything in a book? I think there could be circumstances when parents do sin by sending their children off to public school. It depends on the circumstances. 

I am not sure about the conventional wisdom of PB concerning Sproul Jr. He seems to generate some controversy.


----------

